# Swoape Roak



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a sandwich bag stuffed with narrow leaf java fern planlets, some big (~12 leaves, 3-4" long,) some small, all free to a good SWOAPE home. Just cover shipping ($5) unless we can meet somewhere convenient. I'd like to send this out tomorrow morning, but I can wait until Monday morning as well. If no SWOAPE members want it by 12:01am Monday, it'll be available to everyone.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Troy I'll take it.
PM sent.


----------

